# Forum Other Languages Romance languages Spanish  que hablemos espa&#241;ol

## basurero



----------


## ispanka19

wnas yo soy espa

----------


## basurero

Hola ispanka, la verdad es que no tan bien hablo espa

----------


## kasper

Hola!!!  ::   
me fui a Argentina!!!pero hace anos...en 1998! Era una experiencia increible!!! Imaginate: 3 meses en Argentina!!!
ahora cuando me estoy pensando de eso no lo puedo creer   ::   
q ciudades de Argentina has visitado?
y q estabas haciendo por alla?  ::

----------


## basurero

Hola! Fui a sudamerica con mi colegio. Me qued

----------


## kasper

si, soy rusita, pero ahora no hablo tan bien...me olvide casi todooooooo  ::   ::   ::   
pero bueno. Era 1998 ano...me fui a Argentina con mis 2 amigas.Este viaje era como intercambio. 
3 meses nosotros pasamos en San Juan, viviendo cada chica en la familia argentina y concurriendo la escuela (esa parte de mi viaje no me gusto aunque simpre nos piramos de este lugar   ::   ) 
en Moscu  - verano, en Argentina - invierno con casi + 20 en el dia y cerca de 0 en la noche. 
bueno, tambien fuimos a Cordoba (por una semana), 3 dias en montanas con Grupa Montana, 3 dias no se donde pero en las montanas en el observatorio con giganteo telescopios y cerrero caballos corriendo abajo en las olguras infinitas... 
q mas? asi q simplemente me estaba tratando de hablar castellano pero era muy temosa por eso no quieria hablar nada   ::   ::   ::  
pero despues de volver de Argentina me empeze hablar muuuyyyy pero muuuyy rapido ( incluso mi ruso   ::  ) 
Dentro del ano la chica de mi familia (donde vivia yo) vino a mi apartamento y tambien paso 3 meses en Rusia (claro q  no para aprender ruso  ::   ) 
bueno, pero esta historia tiene seguida...
paso anos...mi hermana adoptada decidio mudarse a Espana...lo q hizo 2 anos atras!! Ahora vive en Espana y no quiere volver a Argentina ( pero toda su (mi) : ) familia vive por alla). 
entonces este verano me voy a visitarla (hace 6 ano q no le vi   ::  ) pero toda su familia va a visitarla tambien. hehehhe
por eso espero verlos todosssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Suerte a mi   ::   ::   ::    _PS me perdona por mi castellano....no tengo practica ahora...ademas quiero buscarme un maestro para tener clases de espanol)...._

----------


## basurero

Caramba, me parece muy emocionante eh!  
Hace mucho tiempo llegu

----------


## kasper

si
tienes razon
Sudamerica es algo magico
la naturaleza  magnifica
a cuento, me pase 3 dias en los Andes...imaginate: noche, silencio, contornos de las montanas en el fondo del cielo oscurissimo y ... Camino de Santiago con estrellas fugaz.... y frioooooooooooooooooooo   ::   ::   ::   ::  
mucho frio porq era invierno ve por las noches la temperatura bajo hasta -2 ....bbbrrrr... frio
y en los dias (con viento) estabamos tratando de conquistar una montana pequiena   ::   ::   ::   todo el dia   - una montana
ademas el viento frio  bbbrrrrr
en estos momentos  odie todo el mundo   ::   ::   ::    
yo tambien queria volver pero , supongo, tenemos la problema unica - la plata (hhmmm aunque tengo casa donde  puedo calarme....eeehhh...suenos :P  )

----------


## basurero

S

----------


## kasper

eeehhhh Moscu esta aburissimo ahora
frio viento bla bla bla
me odio invierno  ::  
me odio frio  ::  
no tengo ganas de hacer algo + toda esta ropaaaa   ::  
me siento como berza  ::

----------


## Vespre

Est

----------


## kasper

*Vespre*
de donde sos, nena?    ::

----------


## Vespre

Soy de Espa

----------


## basurero

Hola Vespre! Com va? Benvingut!  
jeje ya que eres de Barcelona supongo que hablas catal

----------


## kasper

[quote=Vespre]Soy de Espa

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]Hola Vespre! Com va? Benvingut!  
jeje ya que eres de Barcelona supongo que hablas catal

----------


## basurero

Me encantar

----------


## kasper

[quote=Vespre][quote=basurero]kasper,

----------


## Vespre

Pues nada basurero, si quieres abrimos un post y hablamos catal

----------


## kasper

[quote=Vespre]
Por cierto kasper, castellano y espa

----------


## Vespre

Claro que s

----------


## kasper

no,es una lastima pero  supongo q me estare solamente 1-2 semanas. Quiero comprar un tour con hotel etc pero mi "hermana" insiste q yo me calo en su apartamento.Bueno, ya no se nada ahora, pero mi agrado de viajar es muy tieso!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vespre

Yo te aconsejo que evites los tours en plan "vamos en autob

----------


## kasper

gracias por tus consejos. 
claro q voy a caminar muschisimo  ::  
pero tambien quiero nadar en el mar y broncearme un poquito 
y tratar  la vida en las noches (bars, clubs, discos - aunque casi no tomo alcogol.Quiero ver como se disfruta la juventud)  
y todos  lugares famosos en el dia ( museos etc) 
aaayyyyyyyyyy 
creo q cuando llego voy a olvidar la palabra  -  DORMIR   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vespre

> aaayyyyyyyyyy 
> creo q cuando llego voy a olvidar la palabra  -  DORMIR

 Pues s

----------


## kasper

hehehe 
churros - q lo q es?   ::  es una comida, no cierto?   ::   
a cuento en Moscu tenemos muchoooooos clubs  q trabajan hasta 6 de la manana pero despues podes ir a otro clubs para afterparty   ::   
todavia acuerdo los dias....pardon - las noches (de mi verde juventud) cuando me podia visitar 4-5 clubs en 1 (!!!) noche y despues llegar a afterparty    ::   ::  
y ahora....eeeehhhhh....ahora no estoy lista para hazanerias!!  ::   
porq lo unico q quiero es DORMIRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Vespre

Pues, ver

----------


## kasper

*Vespre* 
gracias por tu leccion cultural! Me parece muy pero muy interesante!!!
y esta idioma  "Hasta los churros" - no lo sabia. Gracias otra vez!!! 
Ahora quiero probar los churros pero sin chocolata   ::   por q tengo allergia   :: 
bueno, y q yo te puedo contar? 
o q mas interesante hay en Barcelona?

----------


## Vespre

Lo que quieras sobre Mosc

----------


## kasper

si, vivo en Moscu!
Lo adoro y ...no se q quieres saber sobra la vida por aqui..  ::   
gracias por tu msn, pero creo q  a todos chicos seran interesante tus lecciones  ::   sobre Barcelona. 
Bueno, aqui tengo las preguntas:
1) q son mas famosos lados de juventud de Barcelona?
2) en el tiempo libre q les gustan hacer?
3) q musica mas popular en Barcelona ahora?
4) hay mucha jente q quiere bailar La Salsa?Y donde lo puedo hacer?
5) q playas me aconsejas?   ::

----------


## Vespre

Bueno, pues en la medida que me sea posible voy a intentar contestar todas tus preguntas, querida kasper. 
1)

----------


## kasper

Hola amigos!
Lo siento q no escribia tan tiempo pero no tenia oportunidad y tiempo  
Bueno, ahora sequimos con tus preguntas  
1)	Con el fr

----------


## kasper

hhheeeyyy chicoooooooooooooossss
donde estan todooooooooooos?   ::

----------


## basurero

Me parece que no hay muchos hispanoparlantes que quieren aprender ruso... que triste....  
POR QU

----------


## kasper

yo no se porqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq    ::

----------


## Vespre



----------


## kasper

hola! como fueron tus examenes? 
y como esta el tiempo ahora? 
en Moscu ahora esta un poquito frio ( - 10), pero el soooollllll da un poco de calor. Ya llego la primaveraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! Estoy muy feliz por eso!  :P  :P  :P

----------


## heitor91



----------


## kasper

hola brazillero  ::  como andas?  
tengo una pregunta para vos: vives en la clima tropical y como te sientes sin nieve? es q la jente q vive en fogaje esta sonando del nieve,no cierto?   ::   ::   ::

----------


## heitor91

> hola brazillero  como andas?  
> tengo una pregunta para vos: vives en la clima tropical y como te sientes sin nieve? es q la jente q vive en fogaje esta sonando del nieve,no cierto?

----------


## Vespre

> hola! como fueron tus examenes? 
> y como esta el tiempo ahora? 
> en Moscu ahora esta un poquito frio ( - 10), pero el soooollllll da un poco de calor. Ya llego la primaveraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!! Estoy muy feliz por eso!  :P  :P  :P

 Pues mis ex

----------


## kasper

VESPRE, mis fecilitaciones!!!!!!Q  inteligente q sos!!!Y quizas aqui pudieras escribir en ruso...un poquito  ::   ::   ::   
heheeh por aca todavia sabemos q ponernos: una pelizza y botas del fieltro!!!!   ::   ::   ::   
bueno, manana va a estar cerco de zero. ::   ::   ::    *chicos , q planes tienen para el fin de la semana?* 
La proxima noche me voy al club con mis amigos! Quiero bailar la salsa un poquito y hablar con la jente!Quien sabe, quizas voy a hacer una buena acog

----------


## Vespre

Pues a ver si soluciono el problema que tengo con las fuentes cir

----------


## kasper

no, no puedo poner  acentos   ::    gracias por tu correcciones 
yo escribo "aca" por que asi se hablan argentinos (no te olvides que mi practica fue con latinoamericanos)  ::   
si, este  _Pelliza / Botas DE fieltro_ esta escrito con mi distraccion  ::   
y, una cosa por causa de que empiezas tirar de los pelos   ::  , *Q*
El uso  "q"  en lugar de "que"  me ayuda escribir mas rapido   ::   ::   ::   ::   
ya se q tengo problemas con mi castellano y yo se q hay muchas cosas para aprender   ::   ::   ::   bueno, el septiembre quiero empezar mis clases de espanol otra vez.... 
PS hhmmm "Malas Noticias", Rock&Roll..... me sugieres donde puedo escuchar su musica (en internet por su puesto)   ::

----------


## Vespre

A ver, si yo no me tiro de los pelos con el uso de "q", sino con el uso de "k". La verdad es que es algo horrible que, en proporci

----------


## basurero

> miaquisnac

 э   ::  jeje Nunca he pensado en c

----------


## kasper

tengo algo para vos  www.translit.ru  ::

----------


## Vespre

El miaquisnac es esto: ь  ::  
(Necesito una fuente cir

----------


## kasper

hehe   ::   tenemos mas letras: 
 ъ - твёрдый знак 
 ё 
 й - и краткое 
 ы   
yo se que para nativos es un poco dificil decir "стол", "стул" еtс porque ellos lo dicen asi " *e*stul", "*e*stol" es que en la lengua  casi todas palabras empiezan como " *e*scuela", "*e*stranjera"  etc   ::    no cierto?  :P

----------


## kasper

> El miaquisnac es esto: ь

 мягкий знак  ::   son dos palabras  ::

----------


## Vespre

> Originally Posted by Vespre  El miaquisnac es esto: ь    мягкий знак   son dos palabras

----------


## guzzy92fs

привет!!! 
Hey... que tal todos.. 
Saludos desde Rep. Dominicana.. 
Recien acabo de entrar a este forum, bastante interesante..   ::

----------


## kasper

Hola  guzzy92fs!!! Bienvenido!!!!

----------


## Vespre

> привет!!! 
> Hey... que tal todos.. 
> Saludos desde Rep. Dominicana.. 
> Recien acabo de entrar a este forum, bastante interesante..

----------


## basurero

Hola guzzy! Necesitamos una comunidad hispana m

----------


## heitor91

S

----------


## basurero

Quiz

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]Hola guzzy! Necesitamos una comunidad hispana m

----------


## guzzy92fs

jeje, ta buena vespre, alguno de ustedes vive en Rusia? y como han llegado all

----------


## basurero



----------


## heitor91

[quote=basurero]Quiz

----------


## Altareum

Hola!! 
Soy  nuevo en el foro, me inscrib

----------


## basurero



----------


## Vespre



----------


## Altareum

Muchas gracias por la bienvenida!!!! 
Aunque estuve revisando el foro, y al parecer en la mayor parte del mismo hablan ingl

----------


## basurero

Los dos idiomas que se usan aqu

----------


## Vespre

[quote=basurero]Los dos idiomas que se usan aqu

----------


## Altareum

Ok... veo que no tendr

----------


## basurero

Jejeje

----------


## Shido

Soy cubano, vivo en San Diego. Y me encanta hablar en espa

----------


## Altareum

Jeje... todo extranjero que viene al pa

----------


## basurero



----------


## Altareum

Si, las mediaslunas son algunas de ellas (y las m

----------


## heitor91



----------


## basurero

S

----------

